# Help red dot mount!!!!!!!!!!!! Fellow hunters save my brain



## 45018 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok so in short I really want the muller quick shot reflex Veiew with the hha speed dial adjustable mount I'm being told its not going to happen or they don't know what I'm talking about.

I was also told today about the deer stalker mount built for this sight and was told u did not need to adjust for diffrent yards I don't buy that?

I have hunted for years putting up with multiple pins with mess with eyes and screw me up I went with a single pin and was much happier but the glow of the pins mess with my eyes no matter what so I want to try this cant hurt nothing but my wallet. 

Or and recommend any set up close to this or what option I have thank you all for the help


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

45018 said:


> Ok so in short I really want the muller quick shot reflex Veiew with the hha speed dial adjustable mount I'm being told its not going to happen or they don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I was also told today about the deer stalker mount built for this sight and was told u did not need to adjust for diffrent yards I don't buy that?
> 
> ...


 The Barska Brushfire mount with red dot.


----------



## tozwp (Nov 17, 2004)

I just started using a Mueller Quick Shot this season after my old BSA red dot went bad. The BSA was mounted on an HHA slider (just put up for sale today on the classifieds if you are interested) but I decided to try a fixed mount for the Mueller. I never adjusted my HHA after I had it sighted for 22 - 25 yard and anything else I just used a little Kentucky windage. Worked fine for years. I like the Mueller much better than the old BSA. Its lighter, it has an automatic brighness setting and it has 4 different reticles. The automatic setting works fine until about the last 10 minutes of light and then I switch to 1. 1 is a little brighter than I would like but it works fine. I thought I would keep using the dot reticle (3 or 5 minute on the Mueller) but have found that I like the European cross hair much better. I find that I can settle it on target quicker than the dot. The crosshair-circle reticle is way too busy for my eyes though. The Mueller will mount right up to the HHA slider also - same mounting system. The HHA has much more adjustability and is easy to adjust for different distances pretty quickly. I switched from peep and pins to the red dot about six years ago and will never ever go back. It is so much quicker for target acquisition and its just easier on my eyes to focus on the target instead of lining up peep, pins and target.


----------

